# '03 Altima 2.5S...63k miles. CEL!!!



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

My sister got a CEL on Sunday. Stopped to get gas 3 miles later. Car would not start after fill, but cranked fine. Towed to her house and the car started 2 hours later. The next day she tried to drive to dealership and it started, but CEL was still on.
Dealer replaced crankshaft position sensor and a camshaft position sensor and reset the light. Code was P0340.
She picked it up and drove it home 2 miles...then later that day drove it 20mi to work. Right near the end of the trip the CEL came back on. She noticed a hint of some hesitation before CEL returned and that continued on her return trip to dealer

Dealerships new diagnosis is a stretched timing chain after 1.5hrs of more diagnosis!!! They got new code P0335.
Sounds like BS to me!

Are there more than one camshaft sensor that could be the cause? What do you all think? She's out of warranty just so you all know.


----------



## dorman68 (Apr 14, 2008)

Very common failure for this car. Almost every 2.5L Sentra and Altima I have seen always needed a crank and cam sensor. My local dealer stocks plenty of them.


----------

